# E-mail notifications not working?



## Santuzzo (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

since a few days or so I don't get ant e-mail notifications for the threads I subscribed to anymore. Is this a know issue or am I the only one with this problem?

Thanks,
Lars


----------



## Alex (May 2, 2012)

It should work now. If not, let me know by posting here.

Thanks.


----------



## Santuzzo (May 2, 2012)

Alex said:


> It should work now. If not, let me know by posting here.
> 
> Thanks.



Thank you very much, Alex. It seems to be working fine now!


----------

